# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Los fuertes vientos en Cataluña vuelcan seis camiones en Tarragona

## ben-amar

Martes, 22/2/2011, 23:02 h
ELPAIS.COMEspaña
Los fuertes vientos en Cataluña vuelcan seis camiones en Tarragona
Amposta cierra escuelas e instalaciones deportivas ante rachas de hasta 130 kilómetros por hora

AGENCIAS - Barcelona - 22/02/2011

Camiones volcados, cortes de la línea férrea, alumnos sin clase, incendios forestales, caída de elementos en la vía pública. Los fuertes vientos de hasta 130 kilómetros por hora que han azotado desde esta mañana Cataluña, en especial en el sur de la provincia de Tarragona, han provocado numerosas incidencias a lo largo de la mañana de hoy. Protección Civil mantiene activada la alerta del plan Procicat por riesgo de fuertes vientos, que por la tarde se han ido aminorando, y ha recomendando "mucha precaución".
El Servicio Catalán de Tráfico ha restringido el paso de camiones de más de 3.500 kilogramos en la autopista AP-7 entre El Vendrell y L'Aldea y ha pedido que se extreme la precaución a los que circulan por la N-340, en especial a su paso por Amposta, dos vías en las que durante esta mañana han volcado hasta seis camiones de tonelaje.




Por su parte, el Ayuntamiento de Amposta (Tarragona) ha ordenado el cierre por la tarde de los centros educativos y las instalaciones deportivas por las rachas de viento. En total, 4.835 alumnos se han quedado sin clase esta tarde en los municipios de Amposta y la Sènia.

Uno de los principales problemas de la jornada ha sido el incendio que se ha declaradohacia las 10.00 horas en los alrededores de la ermita de la Pietat de Ulldecona (Tarragona). Por la tarde ha entrado en fase de control después de haber quemado cerca de 20 hectáreas de matojos, según la primeras estimaciones del Cuerpo de Agentes Rurales. La caída de cables de la luz debido al fuerte viento se apunta como posible causa del incendio.

El Servicio Catalán de Tráfico ya ha levantado las resticciones del paso de vehículos de dos ruedas por la autopista AP-7 y Renfe ha informado de que ya no existe limitación de velocidad. Por su parte, Fecsa-Endesa ha informado que las 18.00 horas el número de clientes afectados por los cortes de luz se ha reducido a un millar, sobre todo en las poblaciones de Cambrils y Valls (Tarragona).

El teléfono de emergencias y los Bomberos de la Generalitat han recibido desde anoche cerca de 400 llamadas y avisos relacionados con las incidencias producidas por el viento.

A las 10.00 horas se ha restablecido el servicio ferroviario en el corredor Mediterráneo, que ha estado interrumpido tres horas por los fuertes vientos de más de 120 kilómetros por hora en diversas zonas del trayecto Tarragona-Vinaròs. Un portavoz de Renfe ha señalado que entre las 7.00 y las 8.00 horas se ha interrumpido el servicio ferroviario entre la ciudad de Tarragona y Vinaròs (Castellón), y que a partir de las 8.00 horas el tramo por el que no se puede circular por el fuerte viento va de Tarragona a Tortosa (Tarragona).

Desde Renfe se ha informado de que la suspensión ha afectado a los trenes regionales de la línea de Tarragona, la R-16, y que el servicio se ha cubierto con autobuses. En los trenes de larga distancia, de Barcelona a Valencia y de Valencia a Barcelona, Renfe ha decidido retrasar su salida durante una hora, medida que ha afectado a los dos primeros trenes que tenían prevista su partida en ambas estaciones.

La dirección general de Protección Civil de la Generalitat activó ayer la fase de alerta del Plan de Protección Civil de Cataluña (Procicat) por riesgo de fuertes vientos, especialmente en la comarca gerundense del Alt Empordà y en el sur de Tarragona (Montsià, Baix Ebre y Baix Camp).


Fuertes rachas de viento en Amposta

JOSEP LLUÍS SELLART | 22-02-2011

Un camión volcado por el viento en el puente sobre el Ebro de la Nacional 340 a la altura de Amposta (Tarragona).

----------


## Luján

Lo que le ha faltado a ese último para irse al agua.  :EEK!: 

Impresionante las rachas de viento. Hay que ver como se encauza por el valle del Ebro.

----------


## sergi1907

Nada fuera de lo común por esta zona.

Ahora el viento ha calmado , pero esta noche ha sido bastante fuerte. Os puedo asegurar que conducir en estas circunstancias es bastante complicado.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## suer

A mi me ha volado la persiana del comedor en Amposta. 

Es muy complicado conducir con esas rachas de viento, aun con velocidades reducidas, y si estás parado en un semáforo, la sensación es ac**** viendo como el viento sacude violentamente el coche.

----------


## perdiguera

Habitualmente cuando voy a Beceite, una vez cada 15 días, bajo por la AP-7 hasta Tortosa y desde allí tomo la C-12 y luego dirección Valderrobres.
Ayer al escuchar las noticias en la radio me fuí por Reus y Calaceite por el miedo al viento en la zona de Hospitalet y l'Ametlla, no por mí, sino por los camiones o caravanas que me podían afectar.
La suerte de todo lo que ha pasado es que no ha habido desgracias graves.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hay que ver que buen pasillo hay en el valle del Ebro con el airecito.
Lo que ha tenido que soplar para llevarse por delante siete camiones... :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

EDIT:Acabo de encontrar este video de lo que llegó a ser el viento. Alrededor del minuto 6, se puede ver una racha de 197KM/h.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVtv1HtfSWE[/ame]

----------

